# I found relief for me and my family!



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

I am new here and this is my first post. I have been helping babies and children with reflux/food intolerances and now decided to look for places that I could possibly help more than just children. When I was young my siblings nicknamed me "the sick girl". I caught every illness that came around and I was always either constipated or had diarrhea.







Once when I told my mom about having blood in my stools she told me I had to go see the doctor. I was NOT happy! I thought that blood in stools was normal. The family doctor I saw sent me to the GI specialist. And he ordered a sygmoidoscopy. All that really revealed was an inflamed colon. He said it looked like colitis. Later I had a colonoscopy done. It revealed IBS. I also had allergy testing done. I was allergic to wheat, corn, eggs, and some more things but can't remember all of them. I was young and didn't feel like avoiding these things but at least I knew what was causing my problems. When I was in my later teens I discovered that milk definitely caused cramping and diarrhea. I also suffered from constant headaches. I pretty much got a headache every day! I went through some treatment with an ENT for severely plugged sinuses and also had a tonsillectomy. I had special orthodics made for my shoes to help with my pronating feet. We thought it would help align my back and lessen headaches. They felt good but didn't help the headaches. I got married at the age of 19 and my dear husband "got" to take over this sick lady. I grew up with a single mom and without much money and so the treatments and tests I had done were when we had state aid. My husband wasn't rich but wasn't poor either and he wanted his wife well. We started with going to a chiropractor for the headaches. After months of treatment I noticed only a slight improvement with digestive problems and headaches. I had bunionectomy surgery done on both feet and had special orthodics made again. I had more allergy testing and treatments done without much success. After going to a TMJ specialist for my jaw problems I got a teeth appliance and braces. This greatly helped the headaches but not the digestive system.














My parents and some of my siblings also suffered from digestive problems but I am one of the few that has had testing done. In my family it was viewed as "part of life". We just lived with it! But when us children started having our own children and their symptoms were worse than ours then we became more concerned about it. Many of the babies were suffering from acid reflux. Then came my son. And he "took the cake". Eventually he was diagnosed with a milk intolerance. I have written my entire story of what we went through with our children in a blog. What has helped my children has also helped me and my family. I no longer suffer from IBS, I am not constipated, I "go" daily instead of weekly, eat what I want, and rarely have headaches.







I hope to in the future share more of what I found to help on this board but for now I will give a link to my blog. I hope that maybe what helped me and my family can help others here too. My Journey In Finding Answers to my Children's Acid Reflux and Milk Intolerance


----------

